
Canadian citizen denied entry to U.S. told she needed visa to get in - fmihaila
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/canadian-citizen-denied-entry-to-united-states-told-she-needed-visa-to-get-in/article34228089/
======
mnm1
Sounds like run of the mill incompetence here rather than anything political.
Border guards are, in my experience, incredibly stupid and not at all
knowledgeable about the laws they are tasked with enforcement. One idiot at
JFK, after he couldn't find my stamp (how stupid do you have to be to not find
one out of about 4 stamps in a very lightly travelled US passport?) asked me
if I had other passports and proceeded to tell me that my other passport (and
dual citizenship) was illegal and that I needed to get rid of it as soon as
possible. Needless to say, I agreed with him until I got out of there but he
was and is wrong. Not to mention a complete asshole. I wouldn't be surprised
if that was the case here.

------
personjerry
Was this shadowbanned? I saw it on the front page a minute ago and now it's
not on the first 10 pages?

------
jxi
As much as we'd like to blame this on Trump. This is just border officers
being dicks, and they pretty much always have been.

